# Are these any good?



## Katz (Jun 5, 2011)

These tools came along with the lathe I picked up. They all need sharpened but are they a good starter set for me to learn on?
Craftsman professional 2850, 2851, 2852, (2)unknowns, 2856, 2862, 2863
Pics below.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You have a pretty good assortment. Clean them up and put a nice edge on them and you're good to go. From these and depending on what you'll be doing, you'll be able to figure out what else to buy if any.












 







.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like a good set to me once you get them cleaned up and sharpened. I do not see a bowl gouge (unless it is the smallest one) but those should do fine for almost anything else but bowls. 
I can’t tell if the third in the row is a spindle gouge or a spindle roughing gouge. Most of the time the roughing gouge does not have the fingernail grind.


----------



## Katz (Jun 5, 2011)

I've looked online for pictures of a roughing gouge and that's exactly what I'm missing.

Btw, anything specific I should use to try and get some rust off?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Katz said:


> I've looked online for pictures of a roughing gouge and that's exactly what I'm missing.
> 
> Btw, anything specific I should use to try and get some rust off?


I'll check the part number of my Craftsman (spindle) roughing gouge when I get home tonight -- you have the almost identical "starter kit" to what began with, plus a couple of extras beyond the basic 5 that I own.

It looks possible that somebody put a "fingernail" grind on the roughing gouges, it might be best to put them back to a regular "straight across" grind for spindle and pen work.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sharpening will take off rust. I would not go crazy trying to get rust off. Can use little steel wool or wire wheel, and WD-40, or mineral oil should take off the rest. Do not want to use anything that contains silicone on wood working tools. *


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

You should determine whether they are carbon steel or high speed steel so that you'll have an idea what the edge characteristics are going to be.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Just checked, my (spindle) roughing gouge is model number 9-28523.

HTH


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I suspect they are carbon steel, which is okay. Will have to sharpen more often, but easy touch up with slip stone between trips to the grinder. Good think about carbon steel tools soon learn to have a light touch at the grinder. No do not want to blue carbon steel tools, same is true for HSS tools too.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You don't really need a roughing gouge. A spindle gouge will work fine for that purpose. Neither of those tools should be used on a bowl. they can be used by a turner who has lots of experience but if you really want to do bowls invest in a bowl gouge. Bowl gouges weren't around when these tools came out which is probably why one didn't come with the kit.
they probably are carbon steel which simply means you will have to sharpen them more often. that will be good for you because by the time you've sharpened these down to a nub you be much better at sharpening so the next set of tools you buy will last longer.


----------



## Katz (Jun 5, 2011)

As of right now, I'm looking to try my hand at some pens and maybe a bottle stopper. No bowls yet.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I only use three tools to turn pens, skew, roughing gouge, and parting tool, so your tools will work just fine.


----------

